# Uhhgg..not so Merry Christmas



## FLQuacker (Dec 24, 2018)

Brother in law and wife's sister took the family to the N GA mountains for Christmas.....took a ride into Chattanooga. Headn back to the cabin around 4pm today, they crossed paths with a drunk driver.

She's in surgery for broken bones in leg and arm...was driving. Others in the truck ok. 2 kids all ok. Coulda been worse.

Red truck is theirs...got it last week!

There's a moral to this story...that some people will NEVER learn.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 27


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2018)

Ohhh, I am so soory. Prayers from the Stafford family!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 24, 2018)

Fingers crossed that everybody recovers quickly!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 24, 2018)

Wow. I hope things turn out ok.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 24, 2018)

Yuck. Broken bones is a terrible way to spend Christmas. Driving the twisty roads around Chattanooga is bad enough when sober. At least they weren't knocked off the side of a mountain .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 24, 2018)

Hate to hear that. Prayers for a speedy recovery. Hope they fry the drunk! Hate to say it but, probably just a slap on the wrist. Our justice system sucks anymore with people like that. Usually it's the innocent people who get hurt and the drunk walks away without a scratch.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 24, 2018)

Prayers ... well wishes for a quick recovery


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 24, 2018)

Maybe a miracle that no one was killed. That black car looks destroyed. Our prayers go out to your family and for quick healing for you sister.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 24, 2018)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for all.


----------



## TimR (Dec 24, 2018)

Likewise, prayers to all for quick recovery and so glad it wasn’t worse.


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2018)

As bad as it looks I'm glad it wasn't worse. Could've been a LOT worse, hope they heal up quickly. Tony


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2018)

Tragic! Hope and pray for quick and full recovery. Chuck


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 25, 2018)

Oh my ! That's terrible. Prayers sent for all concerned.


----------



## Ray D (Dec 25, 2018)

Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2018)

Prayers sent for all. Same thing happened to a friend of mine and his wife. 2 years later and I think the may be finally done with many surgeries, they almost died, had to use the jaws of life to extract them from the car. People that drink and drive need to do some serious jail time, especially if they hurt people like this. My friends will forever be changed by their accident.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 25, 2018)

Our thoughts and prayers are with everyone!


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 25, 2018)

OMG an angel was riding along with them for sure!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 25, 2018)

Everyone above about said it all. Best to all.


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 25, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> People that drink and drive need to do some serious jail time, especially if they hurt people like this. My friends will forever be changed by their accident.



You might not believe this, but the current maximum jail time no matter how many convictions for DWI in Maryland is 3 years.
Yep, you saw that right. 3 years.
Now, if there was a death involved, it goes up accordingly.
I went to court last year to fight a speeding ticket & there was a guy ahead of me with 9 DWI's. _*NINE DWI's. *_
He got 3 years, with work release. He was out before the end of the year.
HUH?


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2018)

Oldest kid was parked and about 25 ft away from car. Guy came along clipped the car and ran into block bld. Put in reverse , waved and drove off with car steaming. Son followed him and called police. It was his 4th DUI, had gotten out on bail 2 days before for, you guessed it DUI. His attorney called me and asked if i would drop charges so he could get out and pay son for damages. Conversation really went downhill after that. Told him his loser scumbag client should stay in jail till he rots. I would do nothing to help get him out in fact would do anything i could to keep him in jail. And that only thing worse than his client was the loser he had for an attorney. Sorta was end of conversation, line for some reason went dead.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 25, 2018)

Thanks all for the kind words and prayers...more surgery tomorrow. 

That new truck probably saved them or at least lessened the injuries, they traded a smaller SUV type vehicle for it.

And yep...drunk got a ride to the hospital and released in an hr!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 25, 2018)

Put my share of drunk drivers behind bars...there are way too many out there. The hardest thing now is trying to teach new officers the value of recognizing and stopping drunk drivers. There is a ton of work involved from arrest to trial and the officers out there today do not like doing all the work. It’s a shame. 

Praying for a speedy and complete recovery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 26, 2018)

We NEED tougher Drunk Driving Laws in this country! 

And how much more Dangerous are the roads going to get when marijuana is legalized Nation Wide?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 26, 2018)

Buckle up buttercup


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Utah just did... .05 is now intoxicated on the road there. 2 drinks with lunch is enough to cost you your license.


----------



## kweinert (Dec 27, 2018)

Our thoughts are with your family and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Strider (Dec 30, 2018)

Give her my wishes for a fast recovery.

Here, in Croatia, they're reconsidering the DUI laws...they want to include fines with the minimum of 25,000 kn...roughly around 3700 USD. Average pay is about 760 USD. You do the math. I agree with it.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Here it's currently estimated it'll cost you close to $10,000 before you're done with fines, fees associated with classes, getting your license back, and increased insurance costs. Then you have to do the classes, and do Community Service.


----------

